# Cinnamon/orange or lavender/pine



## scraggybeard (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm looking to make a winter bar and was originally planning to use cinnamon leaf and orange EOs. When I went to titrate a mixture tonight, though, it seemed very potpourri-y. Has anyone else used this combination? Any feedback on the results? Alternatively, I am thinking a lavender/pine combo. Does anyone have insight on that or a recommeded ratio?  Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 24, 2014)

I did a lavender and fir needle. I really like the fragrance but it is not selling and I really thought it would be a winner. :-( Maybe during the holiday craft fairs


----------



## scraggybeard (Sep 24, 2014)

Carolyn, did you use lavender and fir needle EOs?  If so, what ratio did you use for the mixture?


----------



## bodhi (Sep 24, 2014)

no idea why because i have no reference for it but cinnamon/orange/pine sounds nice.. maybe with another base or middle in there though.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

I much prefer cinnamon bark to cinnamon leaf in soaps.  I think the leaf smells smoky and not like cinnamon.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 25, 2014)

scraggybeard said:


> Carolyn, did you use lavender and fir needle EOs? If so, what ratio did you use for the mixture?


Yes I used eo's. I think it was approx 50/50 I just follow my nose. I think it smells great and not sure why it does not sell better. Sorry this is the way I cook too..:razz:


----------

